# Relecing?



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

not sure if this is the proper place to put this...

I'm thinking about making a relic strat. ive done ALOT of looking around on the web, google an such about different techniques, but alot of them end up with guitars that dont look proper. they look kinda "crass" if you know what i mean... not proper. they looks fake, a-la sanding and such.

anyone here ever made a PROPER relic? one that really looks like its been played for 40 years.

i was thinking about just ropping the body to the back of my car and draging it for a little while down a dirt/gravel road... then giving it the proper belt, buckle rash on the back..

any thoughts?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

NOTHING but NOTHING is rougher than a kindergardener with ADD and a sugar bomb! They make everything age well before its time!


Otherwise, if you have not read on the "successful" historical fraud artists, that is a better way to read up on antiquing. Most antiquing that I have read have been more Martha Stewart influenced and so... fake looking fakery.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

with the current price of gasoline me thinks you would have a very expensive relic.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I was gonna say tie it to the roof of your car for a month but Riff Wrath makes a good point.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Just play the thing... keep the case in pristine shape under the bed. Don't use it at all. If you have a pickup NEVER put the guitar in the cab. No trucks? Roof racks are a good option. Duct tape it the roof racks and go on tour say .. Vancouver to Toronto should be enough. 

That's how the pro's do it. 

:zzz:


----------

